
Ask HN: What accounts for the update-happy nature of modern tech? - bsanr2
I struggle to think of an internet-connected device that I own which has not required an update in the last month. My phone (Android), my computer (Surface with Windows 10), my game console (Playstation 4), my tablet (iPad), my &#x2F;light bulbs&#x2F; (Philips Hue), all needed to be temporarily bricked and to install either a security or feature update, generally without seeking my permission to do so. Also, essentially every major app on my phone. I know HN is frequented by people from across the range of specialties within hardware and software development; I&#x27;d like to hear everyone&#x27;s take on why this has come to be the paradigm, and their sentiments on the matter.
======
giantg2
I'd say for one we have more connected devices, which implies a higher
likelihood of needing an update at any one time. I also think people and
companies are more concerned with security than they were in the past, which
might influence the frequency of patches. The third is that companies have
been moving to more frequent release schedules which means more frequent
feature and security releases (Agile, continuous delivery, etc).

